# Tractor bites Dog



## pgerhard (Sep 23, 2003)

One Sunday morning I want to cut some brush, so I decided that I want to use a C8 for the job. I like to use the C8 with the 30" rotary mower because the Kohler powered tractors are two tail heavy for that mower. So I pull the mower in the shed and install the mower. Now as many of your are aware, the C8 does not have any means to charge the battery, so I gave up keeping a battery in it long ago and use one of those portable battery packs to start it.

When I am outside my dogs generally like to hang around. They especially like to hang around the shed because of all the critters living under and around it. Well this particular day Max, the black lab pictured in my avatar, was inside the shed. When I connected the battery pack to the starter (the foot starter didn't work so I connected it directly to the starter post) the tractor did not start right away like it usually does, and cranked over for about a minute. Well Max didn't like this and decided that he was going to go after the tractor. Just let me say in my defense, that Max had never shown any interest in the tractor, he was rather indifferent towards it, and never aggressive with it. If he had shown any problems with the tractor, I certainly would have kept him inside. 

Unfortunately, the part of the tractor Max went after was the starter clutch, yes the chain driven starter clutch. When I realized what was happening, I disconnected the battery pack, and of course the starter stopped with Max's jowle, (labs have big jowls) stuck between the chain and the sprocket. Well as any dog would do he was trying to pull himself free from the tractor so I grabbed him with one hand, and tried turning the tractor over by hand. Now of course the tractor was on the compression stroke, so there was no way I could turn the engine. About five feet from me was an adjustable wrench hanging on the wall, just out of reach. I made the decision to let the dog go and grab the wrench. Fortunately Max didn't move, and I was finally able to use the wrench to turn the engine over, and get Max free. What seemed like an hour, probably was less than a minute be he finally was free. Well Max just stood there with his ears down, so I opened his mouth to look at his injury. His lower lip looked pretty mangled and need stitches so off to the vet we went. After a few stitches, and a couple days, Max was feeling fine, despite having lost part of his lower lip.

Now I don't have any children, so my dogs (we have three) are like kids to me, so I treat them better than myself. If I had ever though that Max would go after the tractor, he wouldn't be allowed anywhere near it. So be careful of not only people around your tractors, but also animals. 

I had to sell the tractor of course. Can't keep a tractor that has bitten my dog.

Be safe,

Peter


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Yeooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwww


Defently have to be safe around these. No gards no NOTHING. That must have HURT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

ouch.. the poor dog... glad it was not more serious...


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Everyone always says that the old Gravelys are tough! I always thought they meant that they ran forever not that they were so good at defending themselves!! From now on I will make sure I mind my manners around them - I'll just put them back in the barn if they're sleepy and don't want to start up 

Sorry to hear about the dog - hope he's healing up OK. They are great companions when outside doing manly work (what the wife calls it)

Andy


----------

